
Bitcoin bad boy Charlie Shrem is attempting to buy up Michigan's waste industry - rmason
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/bitcoins-first-felon-charlie-shrem-wants-to-use-ethereum-to-buy-up-michigans-waste-industry
======
rmason
For those wondering why Michigan? Shrem's partner is a member of a family that
is prominent in the waste management business in Michigan.

[https://www.grangernet.com/](https://www.grangernet.com/)

